
Trump beat Silicon Valley at its own game. Now it must prove itself - petethomas
https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/trump-beat-silicon-valley-at-its-own-game-now-it-must-prove-itself/2017/10/16/a0160c36-af96-11e7-a908-a3470754bbb9_story.html
======
TheMissingPiece
No, he really didnt... (sorry, this article kind of makes a few ok points, but
it fails miserably at giving a bunch of credit to Trump on something that
shouldn't be given to him. Feels very clickbaity).

~~~
smt88
> _" Ironically, Trump used the tools of technology to win despite Silicon
> Valley’s overwhelming support for Hillary Clinton. It’s almost as if Trump
> bested tech leaders at the game they invented."_

That seems to be a key statement, and it's true, as far as I can tell. What
about that would you disagree with?

If you think Trump bumbled into his victory, he (himself) did. But he had some
incredibly clever people abusing the media to boost his campaign, and they ran
circles around Obama's 2012 strategy (which is very similar to what Clinton
was using, digitally).

